# Live Chat ?????



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Just wondering...I've clicked on it a few times and unless I'm doing
something wrong







I'm the only one there shy

MaeJae


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not used very often that I've seen. Spoke to somebody in there once, but it's been so long that I can't remember who.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

seldom used. i think pm is used more frequently.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I pop in there every now and then just to see.
Only talked twice in there









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just checked and no one was there. What some boards I belong to have a "Chat Night" every week say Tuesday night at 8. It's kinda fun but if there are too many on there can be too many different conversations going on.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have been in it several times, but never found anyone else there. sunny I guess we probably won't get any post count in there so no one goes there.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If there was a way to show who s in there at any given time, it would help. 
like under home you can see who is on the site at the moment.

I chatted in thier once with 2 members for a few hours and it was fun

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I too have dropped by there a few times, and never seen anyone other than myself.

I kind of like the 'weekly chat' idea!
Post count or no.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We could try an informal attempt at using it. For those interested, we could look on any given night at say 9 pm EST. Different time zones may make it interesting but it might be fun.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would love to be able to see at a glance who is on the board, IM them to meet me in Chat, then go into Chat. Meeting at a predetermined time works also.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> We could try an informal attempt at using it. For those interested, we could look on any given night at say 9 pm EST. Different time zones may make it interesting but it might be fun.
> 
> John
> [snapback]67190[/snapback]​


I am game if we can get one going.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have dropped in, but have never met anyone else.

Dec 12th for the record attempt date..then head on over to the chat room.

Count me in.

Thor


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I would love to be able to see at a glance who is on the board, IM them to meet me in Chat, then go into Chat. [snapback]67195[/snapback]​


If you go to the "Outback RV Owners Forum" page and look near the bottom of the page you will see a list of members currently logged in.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> I have dropped in, but have never met anyone else.
> 
> Dec 12th for the record attempt date..then head on over to the chat room.
> 
> ...


Did this ever happen???

I just found the thread so I guess I missed out....









Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have stopped in the Chat room before as well and was the only one there. But that did not deter me. I stayed for awhile and chatted with myself. I found myself to be quite charming and easy to talk to. It was like I already knew what I was going to say.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya know Randy, I ve done that too but did not want to admit it









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not the only one









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I went in and tried to talk to myself, but no one answered!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just went in and it said Fire44 has just left the chat.

Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I went in and tried to talk to myself, but no one answered!!!
> [snapback]67560[/snapback]​


Gary, does that happen often?

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Let me ask.....

I don't know I won't answer me!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Pass the rum bottle...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe we should set a time and date in the chat room for the







*First** Annual Outbackers Christmas Party*!









How about Monday the 19th (so as to avoid conflicts with other parties and holiday travel). Say about 8:00PM Eastern / 5:00PM Pacific?

BTW, This will be BYOB!

Pass the word, and see you all there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Maybe we should set a time and date in the chat room for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! This really WILL be the 1st NATIONAL Outbacker's Rally!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, did any of you guys think that maybe people saw that you were in there and they decided not to go in?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> How about Monday the 19th (so as to avoid conflicts with other parties and holiday travel). Say about 8:00PM Eastern / 5:00PM Pacific?


Our first official E-CAMP!







Kewl, I'll be there. That's 7 central time, right? 
Mark 
I'll bring some marshmellers.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Let's all practice for the Christmas Party. Hit the chat room now ( and every time you log in this weekend)


----------

